# Geada - Braga - 19 Janeiro 2017



## guimeixen (19 Jan 2017 às 18:36)

Como previsto era de esperar uma boa mínima por aqui e foi o que aconteceu. Saí de casa por volta das 7h40 e quando cheguei a uma zona em Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz perto de Adaúfe o Auriol marcava -5,8ºC mas começou a subir pouco depois de eu chegar lá, provavelmente a mínima deve ter ido abaixo dos -6ºC. Depois de tirar umas fotos aí, fui até a beira do rio Cávado e ao longo do caminho ainda parei para tirar umas fotos ao musgo nos muros e enquanto tirava apareceu um pássaro que acho que era um Erithacus rubecula, Pisco-de-peito-ruivo segundo a wikipedia. Era curioso pois enquanto tirava as fotos andava a minha volta e mesmo a aproximar-me dele também não fugiu. Já a chegar ao rio Cávado com o nevoeiro já dissipado reparei que as árvores nessa zona estavam diferentes das outras e após ver mais perto reparei que também tinham gelo, mesmo pinheiros, eucaliptos e carvalhos ainda grandes. A beira do rio havia bocados de água em pedras congelados e também needle ice mesmo junto à água. (no seg. litoral norte disse que era frost flowers mas enganei-me)

Aqui ficam os meus registos:

Esta tirada a passar perto do estádio do Braga:




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Temp. min. que registei enquanto estive na zona de Santa Lucrécia:










Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Erithacus rubecula by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Cávado river by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice needles by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice needles by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frozen water by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Fil (19 Jan 2017 às 21:03)

Belos registos guimeixen, a geada por aí foi bem mais visível que por aqui. E o rio, não mostrava sinais de congelamento? Já vi rios congelados junto às margens com temperaturas na ordem dos -5ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 21:09)

guimeixen muitos parabéns excelentes fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2017 às 21:15)

Excelentes registos de cristais de geada e de pipkrake ou needle ice.


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 21:22)

Belas fotos!


----------



## cookie (19 Jan 2017 às 23:12)

Uauuu... Excelentes!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

Obrigado a todos! 





Fil disse:


> Belos registos guimeixen, a geada por aí foi bem mais visível que por aqui. E o rio, não mostrava sinais de congelamento? Já vi rios congelados junto às margens com temperaturas na ordem dos -5ºC.



Não tenho a certeza mas acho que não, estava a tirar fotos ao needle ice que depois esqueci-me de ver.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2017 às 01:13)

Estás muito forte.  


Que fotos de sonho. Não há neve mas há geada de alto calibre. Este ano tem sido incrível por cá. Aqui em Merelim bati os -6,1ºC, a duas décimas do valor recorde de 2001.


Se estivesse algum nevoeiro, parecia mesmo que tinha caído um autêntico nevão. Brutal mesmo.


----------



## Garcia (21 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

Brutal.. Belas fotos.. 
Parabéns..


----------



## guimeixen (22 Jan 2017 às 09:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Estás muito forte.
> 
> 
> Que fotos de sonho. Não há neve mas há geada de alto calibre. Este ano tem sido incrível por cá. Aqui em Merelim bati os -6,1ºC, a duas décimas do valor recorde de 2001.
> ...





Garcia disse:


> Brutal.. Belas fotos..
> Parabéns..



Obrigado Garcia e Rui Pedro!


----------

